# XDm backstrap pin



## blackdog3

What do you use to remove the pin if a 3/32" punch is unavailable?


----------



## Hunter08

Maybe a nail that is small enought to fit the pin..


----------



## VAMarine

blackdog3 said:


> What do you use to remove the pin if a 3/32" punch is unavailable?


Having the larger/smaller grip for an extra day or two won't hurt you, go get the proper punch as a mangled roll pin can be a total pain in the ass.


----------



## blackdog3

I purchased the right size punch. The pin doesnt seem to want to move by just pushing with the punch. How much force does it normally take? Do i need to lightly tap on punch with a hammer?


----------



## VAMarine

blackdog3 said:


> I purchased the right size punch. The pin doesnt seem to want to move by just pushing with the punch. How much force does it normally take? Do i need to lightly tap on punch with a hammer?


I needed a small mallet along with the punch to get the pin out.


----------



## blackdog3

I will have to try that tonight. The owners manual makes it sound like you just need to apply pressure to push it out.


----------



## VAMarine

blackdog3 said:


> I will have to try that tonight. The owners manual makes it sound like you just need to apply pressure to push it out.


Yeah, it can be a little more snug than they make it out to be. Some can be popped right out, others need the mallet/punch.


----------



## blackdog3

That was the ticket to get it to budge.............


----------



## 2upFZ1

I didn't have a punch that small so I used a 3/32 allen wrench and needed to beat the hell out of it with a hammer the first time, but it is getting easier each time I take it out. By the time I get the push-pin tool it should be able to push right out with the palm of my hand.


----------



## Staggasuras

I was told to put a little 3n1 oil on in and let it sit for 24 hours then try to punch it out, by a gun smith buddy of mine. I haven't tried this yet, cause i haven't found a gunsmith hammer yet.


----------



## prof_fate

i used a drill bit, backwards, with a piece of wood as a hammer on the bit's point so as not to damage it.


----------



## Staggasuras

Didn't wait 24 hours but the 3n1 oil did the trick. came out with a little tap of my hammer.


----------



## denner

Keep in mind you do not want the roll pin loose, the tighter the better. It's tight for a reason don't ya think. Like VA said you don't want to mangle the roll pin or the hole in which it goes. The more you punch out roll pins the looser they get, especially if you don't have the option of staking the pin.


----------



## Staggasuras

The oil worked great. I still couldn't push it out with the punch, It took a few light taps with a 5oz hammer to get it out. I am 100% sure it will not fall out. but just to check I'll go to the range tomorrow and run 50 rounds through it just to check


----------



## SteveC

I also used the 3/32 allen wrench and needed a couple of taps with a hammer.


----------

